# Graceland named for Grace Moore? True or false.



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Being a distant relative to Grace Moore, I had always grown up believing Elvis Presley's Graceland estate was named after Grace Moore. Now i see wikipedia is claiming otherwise.

Which is correct?

edit:
from wikipedia:


> Graceland Farms was originally owned by S.C. Toof, founder of S.C. Toof & Co., a commercial printing firm in Memphis, who was previously the pressroom foreman of the Memphis newspaper, the Memphis Daily Appeal. The grounds were named after Toof's daughter, Grace, who inherited the farm. Soon after, the portion of the land designated as Graceland today was given to her nephews and niece. It was Grace Toof's niece, Ruth Moore, who, in 1939 together with her husband Dr. Thomas Moore, built the present American "colonial" style mansion.


from http://www.tn.gov/topics/Tourism/Historic+Sites


> Graceland
> Home of world-famous singer and movie star Elvis Presley, Graceland was built about 1940 by Grace Moore.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I would go with the wikipedia version. I think that the Grace Moore connection, even though she was a fine, much loved artist, is extremely unlikely.


----------

